# BEST IN SHOW!!!



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 13, 2011)

I am such a proud bunny mom at this moment! My beautiful homebred Creme doe took BIS yesterday (11/12/11) at the Enumclaw, WA show in open show A. Once the judge said the Creme D'Argent is best in show, I immediately hugged my mom and started crying. This is my first BIS and it's with the breed I have always wanted to achieve that with. I am so proud. She even got a honorable mention for show B. This is a great achievement for me and the breed as well. I was talking to a judge who bred Cremes for many of years and said that only about 6 Cremes have ever won a best in show. That made me on top of the world. I will never ever forget this great moment.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy cow!  That is quite the acheivement!  Congrats!


----------



## Citylife (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats!  She is a beautiful girl!   Very good job.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

wow and congrats hope you get more BIS


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations for your Best In Show!  What a huge achievement and you should be on Top of the World!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Mea (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations !!!



  May there be many more !!!


----------



## Tab003 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats on the BIS!!!  Great Job!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 15, 2011)

congrats!!!


----------



## ArabiansR2Cool (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone  She will now be bred, hoping to make more champions!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

look at you website it is really nice! you should enter your holland and netherland in the holland and netherland show and the dwarf rabbits show


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

Wonderful job! That is quite an achievement!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 3, 2011)

Especially for rare breeds!!


----------

